# The story of avant-garde trought the age medieval and renaissance until baroque



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

For some avant-garde started whit *Stravinsky* or* Schoenberg*, but we learn trought ancient medieval and renaissance vocal music that avant-garde existed before these guys.

The first revolutional music was introduce by *Leonin and Pérotin *, than we have to wait for someone like *guillaume de Machaut *to revolutionized music again, also* philippe de Vitry *is in the same league as Machaut.

Than we have to wait for a guy iike *Nicolas Gombert *for pushing the limit of what has been done by vocal music so far, i consider his music one of the pionner of avant-garde music for his chansons but his personnal life occult his geneous when you know what he done.Therefore even if he were pardon for what he did he is still an s.o.b(forgive my language) but i acknowledge he was and important classical composer of the franco flemish school if not one of the smartest.

Than on the English part of europe at the same time we have the great* Thomas Tallis *is spem in alium
his revolutionary by the might and power of his orchestration of this hudge motet , a real behemot
among the classical music godz he also made music evolve quite a bit.

Than we have mister* Roland de Lassus *that took Gombert advancement in vocal music to another level whit his madrigals, impressive motet and works life prophetiae sybillarum or lagrime di san pietro.

Than time pass avant-garde move from flander and england toward italy we have guys like
* Carlo Gesualdo *whit his madrigals and* Luzzaschi *that move vocal music beyond it's limit... than came *Palestrina* and* Monteverdi*(opera debut)...

Than baroque whent on, avant-garde still existed but im not aware of bold avant- vocal music done in the early baroque era, baroque was a quiet era for avant garde(maybe im ignorant of this era) but this is what i feel.Than years and decade past we get Wagner and Schoenberg has the last avant-garde vocal music school.

This is how i see evolution of avant-garde trought the age.... correct me if im wrong...
i did not included orchestral and instrumental music of avant-garde of renaissance and medieval since
i did not find any.

But are there key players into avant-garde of medieval and renaissance i forgot probably ... this is my kowledge this is relative.

Was this a great resume of what happen really in avant-garde trought the age and the flag carrier the key players... i hope some of you will find this post interresting maybe newbies i have nothing new to put on the table.

What about it folks i know this is rehash stuff but so captivating to know avant- existed before the 19th century....

:tiphat: these were my two cents


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

I feel so that the opera was quite avant-garde genre in the late renaissance/early baroque period. Monteverdi’s not lost 3 wonderful operas are quite different, more lively than the mostly religious music of his age.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

It's an interesting thread, I wish to know more about it. I can add only few things.
Solage did Fumeux fume par fumee (late 1300s) this that sounds daring as Gesualdo centuries later





in the art subtilior composers like Matteo da Perugia and Zaccara da Teramo used some extremely complex rhyhthms in their music 





Guillaume Costely and his Seigneur Dieu ta pitié (1558) an early experiment with microtonality





also the chromatic fantasies of John Dowland seem very harmonically advanced for the period (it's just me or something like Forlorn hope fancy sounds a bit like Bach?)


----------

